# Greatest symphonic movements



## merman

More often than not, a piece of classical music is defined, or recognized I should say, by a single movement, or even just a single melodic line, rather than the entire piece as a whole.

Yet it's interesting how a piece of music, while not obvious when listening to it at first, is part of a greater whole; it involves much more than that single melody, single theme. I"ve always wondered whether the composer envisioned ONLY the grand picture, or hoped to differentiate the pieces and fit them together, still autonomous, but united -- think the United States geopolitical system.

Just for interest sake, what are some of your favorite single movements in symphonic pieces, or any for that matter? Do you find these specific movements FAR greater than the piece as a whole, or merely another complimentary part?


Just to begin with a few...

I've found Brahms 4th movement in his Symphony No.3 to be absolutely powerful. It has it's own unique intro, a dominant climax and a cathartic fade away that both resolves the entire piece and it's singular presentation(movement) -- sort of a story within a story, yet stronger than the whole piece put together. The ending brings back the opening theme from the first movement, but it's hardly made in the same emotion. Simply daunting on it's own.

The first movement in Mahler's first symphony is quite...monumental, I would say -- especially considering it is his entrance to the symphony realm. One hell of a way to enter. The manner in which the piece creeps in on some haunting, eerie chord, only to move through both bliss and pain, and as it continues (at least here) I only beg for more of the lively struggle that the melody seems to endure as it comes to an end. There's a feeling of some sort of release, yet barely makes up for the strewn-out middle portion -- almost feels like suffering. I believe it's been dubbed "Titan," though I'm not certain (anyone sure?). I think it's fitting for the power I get from this movement alone.


I would anticipate movements such as Beethoven's first in his Sym.No.5 or final movement in Sym.No.9 have their very own tale, working perfectly on their own, without need for any outside influence or support.


Interested if anyone sees movements seperately like this as well, or at least appreciates specific movements (sometimes) over the piece as whole.

I'd love to hear everyone's opinions.


----------



## Truckload

Great topic. I often feel there is a single movement that "stands out" as truly exemplar of a composer or work. There are several that come to mind, but first I offer for your consideration Mahler's 5th Symphony, 4th movement, "Sehr langsam." This beautiful, poignant and emotionally moving piece never fails to leave me shattered and drained. Oddly enough, Mahler, usually such a creative orchestrator, uses only the strings and harp. Also, the harmonic language is only mildly chromatic, compared to Mahlers usual extreme chromaticism. Yet without Mahler's signature harmonic and orchestration extremes it is as if we are seeing into his very soul, and by extension into the soul of all mankind.


----------



## afterpostjack

From Beethoven I like the finale of the 7th the most. Unfortunately most conductors don't repeat of the exposition, which Beethoven was militant about in conducting his symphonies. Luckily Kleiber, with one of the strongest interpretations of this movement, takes all repetitions.
Bruckner's 7th has a very powerful 2nd movement. The finale of its 1st movement is also amazing (the 4th movement has a similar finale). The 3rd movement of his 9th symphony is very powerful. The same could be said about the finales of his 4th and 8th symphonies.
I also think that the finale of Tchaikovsky's 5th symphony is one of the greatest movements ever written. 
The scherzo of Schubert's 9th symphony is one of his most brilliant movements.


----------



## woodwind_fan

Sometimes movements are meant to be treated 'separately'. For instance, Mahler intended a brief interval of 5 minutes after the first movement of the 2nd symphony, though people rarely do this in practice. It is an amazing movement though - I got into that movement before getting into the rest of the symphony.

However, I also like it when a symphony's movements are inter-dependent. A good example I can think of is Dvorak 9, each movement quotes all of its antecedents as well as introducing new themes.


----------



## Olias

My top symphonic movements (no particular order):

Haydn 88/4 - Its just so darn cute
Mozart 36/4 - like fizzy champagne
Mozart 40/1 - it was a dark and stormy night
Mozart 41/4 - 3 words.....quintuple inverted counterpoint
Beethoven 3/1 - the movement that changed everything
Beethoven 7/2 - haunting and beautiful
Beethoven 7/4 - one wild ride
Brahms 4/3 - like a drinking song at the docks
Dvorak 8/4 - Czech rock and roll
Dvorak 9/4 - heard it a billion times and it still moves me
Shostakovich 5/4 - the ultimate protest music
Copland 3/1 - gorgeous through and through
Bernstein 1/2 - Jewish music that swings


----------



## peeyaj

Schubert' Unfinished - !st movement

Schubert 'Great C major - 1st, 2nd and 4th movement


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

I suggest the fourth movement of Mahler 6 for its combination of a compelling, integrated structure over an extended time period (half an hour) - not something you can say about all of Mahler's long movements - and powerful emotional sweep.


----------



## Xaltotun

The legion of standout movements is vast, of course. And in general, I prefer not to dissect symphonies (well, in analysing them, sure; but in listening to them, or evaluating them, no). But, some movements seem to stand out because the composer has clearly intended them to do that.

With that in mind, the finale of Bruckner 5th comes to mind. It takes all that has preceded it and puts it into a new place. It has a logic that is frightening; a symmetry that is fearful; a feeling that the inorganic, non-human forces of the universe are pushing you to destroy yourself by using an irresistable, Socratic rhetoric.

The finale of Beethoven 9th of course takes us into a new place - Oh friends! not these tones! Perhaps it was this work that created the very idea of a huge "standout movement"? The finale of Mahler 2nd pummels us to submission like Chuck Norris wrestling with an alligator. The alligator has no chance - we have to surrender. The 1st movement of Brahms 1st presents such a weighty musical problem that I sometimes think that no matter how hard the following movements try to solve it, something of the problem remains. And Mahler 3rd has this strange quality that both the 1st and last movements feel instinctive; they feel as if there's no conscious mind behind the music, whereas the middle movements feel like they are, indeed, "conscious".


----------



## gr8gunz

Solti's recording with CSO back in the 70's took all repeats in all movements. I just happen to like this recording of the nine the best of all. It has also been released on CD recently.


----------



## Symphonical

My favourite symphonic movements:

Beethoven 3/IV
Beethoven 6/II
Beethoven 7/II & IV
Beethoven 9/Them all
Mahler 1/II
Mahler 2/I
Mahler 5/III & V
Mahler 6/I
Mahler 7/V
Tchaikovsky 4/IV
Tchaikovsky 5/IV
Dvorak 9/IV
Sibelius 5/III
Mendelssohn 4/IV
Mozart 40/I & IV
Mozart 41/V

The Beethoven 9 is interesting because it would just not be the same without any of the movements, and even though the 'symphony-within-a-symphony' of a finale is one of the best symphonic movements ever written, I absolutely love every movement. Whereas, in the other symphonies mentioned above, I believe that their best movements do stand out more than the others.


----------



## lupinix

Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique 5th movement 
Tchaikovksy symphony 5 1st movement
Tchaikovsky symphony 6 4th movement <3
Dvorak new world symphony also 4th movement (even though I love the first and second the last one is just so epic that I could jump of excitement and joy)
Mahler 3 last movement
Mahler 5 first movement 
Rachmaninov symphony 1 first movement
Rachmaninov 2 third movement <3
Prokofiev 4 second movement
Prokofiev 3 first movement
Prokofiev 5 first mvt
Prokofiev 6 first mvt
Shostakovich 5 4th movement
Shostakovich 10 4th movement
Shostakovich 11 2nd movement


----------



## hpowders

One of my favorite symphonic movements in the opening movement of Schubert's Great 9th Symphony ESPECIALLY as performed in the great recording by Georg Solti and the Vienna Philharmonic. Many times I just play the first movement by itself. It can stand alone!


----------



## Richannes Wrahms




----------



## Itullian

Beethovens 9th , 1st movement.
chills


----------



## hpowders

The first movement of Wagner's Die Walküre is de bomb!*

*The entire first act!!!


----------



## Itullian

hpowders said:


> The first movement of Wagner's Die Walküre is de bomb!*
> 
> *The entire first act!!!


So is the last.


----------



## hpowders

I am always thrilled by a great performance of the last movement of Beethoven's 7th Symphony. An absolutely amazing accomplishment!


----------



## Itullian

Last movement of Brahms 1st.


----------



## hpowders

The final dance from Stravinsky's Le Sacre Du Printemps is thrilling.


----------



## hpowders

The second movement, funeral march from Beethoven's Eroica symphony holds a special place for me.


----------



## hpowders

The fourth movement of Brahm's 4th symphony is profound and is one of my favorites.


----------



## hpowders

The final movement "Communion" from Ive's Third Symphony is lovely and very moving, the way it ends with the church bells.


----------



## hpowders

The final movement of Mahler's 9th Symphony is devastating. I don't play it too often because it takes me to a place I'd rather not go.


----------



## hpowders

Tchaikovsky's Fourth Symphony has two great movements for me, the second movement with the great oboe solo and the rousing finale.


----------



## hpowders

Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique contains one of my favorite movements, the lilting second movement waltz, "Un Bal".


----------



## hpowders

The final movement of Mozart's Jupiter Symphony is a whirlwind of virtuosic composing that always leaves me astonished at the capacity of this great man.


----------



## hpowders

One cannot leave out the second movement Largo from Dvorak's New World Symphony with the great english horn solo, one of the most moving moments in all music, in my opinion.


----------



## hpowders

Recently discovered by me is the 10th symphony (American Muse) by William Schuman. The second movement Larghissimo is one of the most moving profound symphonic movements I've ever heard.


----------



## hpowders

One cannot have a thread like this and avoid the great final movement of Tchaikovsky's 6th symphony, the Pathetiqué, the most superlative expression of angst in all of music, in my opinion.


----------



## hpowders

The final movement of Mahler's Second Symphony "Resurrection" is guaranteed to move you and even bring tears. A great musical moment.


----------



## hpowders

My favorite movement in all of Mahler is the final movement adagio from his third symphony, which builds to a tremendous, moving climax after starting so gently.


----------



## hpowders

Love him or hate him, no discussion of the greatest symphonic movements would be complete without acknowledging the great third movement largo from the Shostakovich Fifth Symphony. I feel it is one of Shostakovich's greatest creations and can stand alone as a great independent statement.


----------



## hpowders

Aaron Copland Third Symphony. The fourth movement is incredible as he uses the theme "Fanfare for the Common Man" to great effect. Highly moving and a great moment.


----------



## Chordalrock

I think classical period compositions typically had more substantial or at least more dramatic first movements, as compared with the 2nd, 3rd, and 4th movements. A lot of Mozart just isn't that substantial past the first movement. One of my top favorites is the first movement from his E flat major piano quartet, but I can't even remember the other movements. Same for his G minor string quintet. (edit: The op mentioned that you could talk about any compositions, not just symphonic.)


----------



## Guest

Perhaps something along the lines of...(no particular order, except for #1):

Beethoven 7:2
Beethoven 92,4)
Dvorak 9:1
Brahms 4:1
Schubert 8:1
Saint-Saens 3:4
Sibelius 2:4
Liszt Faust:1
Haydn 94:2 (shut up, it's not the "surprise" that i love)
Svendsen 1:1
Something from Mahler 2 and Mahler 6 but I can't decide!

And Wagner's C Major symphony is underrated in general, btw.

Pretty generic list I guess.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

A virtually self-contained tone poem is the second movement to Bax's First Symphony.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Especially Markevitch's 1959 Philharmonia performance.


hpowders said:


> The final dance from Stravinsky's Le Sacre Du Printemps is thrilling.


----------



## DavidA

The moment in Beethoven's Pastoral when the storm ends and the shepherd's song begins.


----------



## Winterreisender

DavidA said:


> The moment in Beethoven's Pastoral when the storm ends and the shepherd's song begins.


The final movement of Beethoven's 6th is probably my favourite as well, but all the more poignant in its overall context as you say!

Other favourites of mine are
Mozart #38.1
Mozart #41.4
Beethoven #7.1
Sibelius #5.3
Mahler #2.5


----------



## stevederekson

hpowders said:


> My favorite movement in all of Mahler is the final movement adagio from his third symphony, which builds to a tremendous, moving climax after starting so gently.


For me, the last movement of Mahler 3 is the greatest piece of music ever written.

I cannot think of anything else that makes me feel the same way.


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> My favorite movement in all of Mahler is the final movement adagio from his third symphony, which builds to a tremendous, moving climax after starting so gently.


You know I agree with you,


----------



## lupinix

hpowders said:


> My favorite movement in all of Mahler is the final movement adagio from his third symphony, which builds to a tremendous, moving climax after starting so gently.


its my favorite mahler movement of all his works <3


----------



## mtmailey

FOR me ELGAR symphony 1 last movement
ELGAR symphony 2 last movement
TCHAIKOVSKY symphony 1 IV
TCHAIKOVSKY symphony 2 I
TCHAIKOVSKY symphony 3 I
TCHAIKOVSKY symphony 4 IV
TCHAIKOVSKY symphony 5 first movement
TCHAIKOVSKY symphony 6 III
TCHAIKOVSKY EFLAT symphony final movement
WAGNER symphony in c major first movement.


----------



## eipi

Beethoven 3. 2, 4. 
Beethoven 5. 1, 4.
Beethoven 6. 5.
Beethoven 7. 2.
Beethoven 9. 3, 4.
Brahms 4. 1.
Mozart 35. 1, 
Mozart 37. 4.
Mozart 38. 1, 3. 
Mozart 40. 1.
Mozart 41. 1, 4.
Mahler 2. 1, the end.
Tchaikovsky 5. 1, 4.
Tchaikovsky 6. 3, 4.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

J. Haydn, Finale of Symphony No. 103 in E-flat Major. A feast of instrumentation and compositional skill. But I think many of the movements from the London symphonies should be up there.

Also: Symphony No. 44, 1st and 4th movements. Symphony 45, 1st and 4th movements. Symphony 49, 1st movement. Symphony 52, 1st and 4th movements. 

Ludwig van Beethoven, Symphony No. 5 in C minor, 1st movement. Symphony No. 2 in D Major, 1st movement. Symphony No. 3 in E-flat Major, 2nd and 4th movements. Symphony No. 9, 1st and 2nd movements. 

Johannes Brahms, Symphony No. 4 in E minor, 1st movement. 

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, Symphony No. 40 in G minor, 1st, 3rd and 4th movements. Symphony 25 in G minor, 1st and 4th movements. Symphony 38 in D Major, 'Prague', 1st and 3rd movements. Symphony 41, 1st and 4th movements. 

There are many others, of course.


----------



## dgee

I'll give this a go - I don't really dig whole Mahlers but the "Scherzo" of 5 is unbelievably amazing (it's the only place I really get his whole landler thing and boy is it bittersweet and moving) and the first mvmt of 7 which has all the fun noisy stuff and the awesomely sweet B major interlude in the middle. I'm not one for the ludicrously slow burn Mahler adagios but Elgar 1 adagio has a special place in the world alongside the slow mvmt of Mozart 41 (and Beethoven 9 - duh)

For snazzy C20 you can't go past the monster 1st mvmts of Walton 1 and Honegger 3. Beethoven 9 Scherzo ties with Prokofiev 5 Scherzo for Scherzos. I'm unlikely to listen to Tchaikovsky at home but I gotta admit he knocked the last mvmt of 6 outta the park. Bruckner peaked on the first mvmt of 9 by a wide margin. Mendelssohn 4 first movement is everything that is good about him. If I had to admit to some Shos, it always thrilled to play the first mvmt of 5

Two king classic winners? 1st of B9 and last of M40

Forgotten lots, but peace out


----------



## hpowders

I love Haydn's 103, especially fond of the slow introduction. I prefer 103 to 104; if that's heresy, so be it!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

It's hard to decide between 103 and 104; I've had my 103 phase too, but am now in a 104 Phase . Somehow, 104 is both serious and Haydnesque at the same time, hehe.

But they're probably tied in terms of quality. The introduction to 103 is awesome and so is that second movement, love the menacing feel to it and ist orchestration.

Movement-by-movement faceoff between the two symphonies:

103 vs. 104:
1st movement: 104
2nd: tied
3rd: 104
4th: 103


----------



## revdrdave

I love the third movement of Walton's First Symphony, IMO one of the most beautiful utterances in all the symphonic literature. Also one of the saddest.


----------



## Eviticus

Too many to quote but LvB produced a few absolute stealers for amongst his.
Eroica - 2nd movement
Pastoral - 1st movement
5th finale
7th - 2nd movement

One of my absolute fav Beethoven symphonic movements is the 1st movement from Symphony No.4.


----------



## Haydn man

Tricky one this but if I had to pick one movement I think
Schubert 8th 2nd movement
Nearly chose Haydn 104 1st movement though


----------



## csacks

Some of them have been mentioned, but to me the list is:

Brahms 1:4, 3:1, 4:4, 1st sextet:2
Beethoven 3:2, 9:1-4, 7:2, 5:1, 6:2 (it will be shorter if I list those that are not included)
Schumann 4:4, 1:1
Schubert 8:1
Mozart 38:1 and 2, 40:1, 41:1
Berlioz Fantastique 2 (a Ball) 
Dvorak 9:1-4, 8:1
Saint Saens 3:3
Mendelssohn 4:1 
Tchaikovsky 5:4
Stravinsky Rite´s 1, Petroushka´s 1

OK, I know this forum is intended to interact, so I will not keep listing favorites. It could be such a long list that I would use the entire space available.


----------



## randomnese

Tchaikovsky No. 3 Mvt. 4 - One of the most inspired scherzi in all of music. Glazunov modeled his symphonies after those of Tchaikovsky. This mvt. represents some of the most refined techniques in Tchaikovsky's vocabulary. It is not as concise in musical form and in melodic execution as the scherzo of No. 4, but surpasses it in terms of variety and drama.

Shostakovich No. 7 Mvt. 4 - A grand finale to a lengthy symphony. A triumphant though somewhat unresolved ending emerges from the haze of the third movement in strange woodwind calls that grow and grow.

Sibelius No. 3 Mvt. 2 - Snowy moonlight. That's the best I can describe it.

Rimsky-Korsakov Scheherazade Mvt. 4 - RK combines the melodies from the previous mvts. while introducing several new ones as well in an ingenious end to an already dazzling quasi-symphony. The shipwreck scene still gives me goosebumps every time.

Brahms No. 4 Mvt. 1 - Every part of this symphony is amazing but the first movement is so powerful and dramatic that it stands out above the rest. No symphonic movement ever approaches the skill and the originality of the sonata form that Brahms executes. The instrumentation is lush and complete as well.

Britten Sinfonia da Requiem Mvt. 2 'Dies Irae' - Unpopular in concert halls but it's a very interesting listen. It transitions into the quiet third movement with a series of hammered chords passed all the way around the orchestra in disorienting fashion, interrupted by bomb-like thuds from the percussion and low brass. The trill-tongued melody in the winds are very unsettling and resemble radio broadcasting. Definitely worth a listen.


----------



## Andrei

For a bit of variation
Philip Glass - S3 - 1st movement - Power
Stravinsky - S in 3 movements - 1st Movement - Power
Bruckner - S9 - 3rd Movement - Visionary
Walton - S1 - 1st Movement - Power
Shostakovich - S10 - 2nd Movement - Frenetic
Prokofiev - S5 - 3rd Movement - Foreboding
Tan Dun - Symphony 1997 - 5th Movement - Jubililation (the title of the movement even!)


----------



## hpowders

Oh movements! I read it wrong the first time:

Haydn Symphony #102, movement 4, cleverness
Ives Second Symphony, movement 4, joy to be an American
Beethoven Seventh Symphony, movement 4, infectious rhythm
Mahler Symphony #4, movement 4, heaven through the eyes of a child
Tchaikovsky Symphony #4 movement 2, nostalgically reminding me of my childhood
Tchaikovsky Symphony #4, movement 4, not to take life so seriously.


----------



## Esterhazy

First movement of Haydn's London symphonies are quite brilliant.


----------



## mattr

Beethoven 9th - 1st movement
Bruckner 9th - 1st movement
Mahler 9th - 1st movement

... all in D, not a chance coincidence, of course.


----------



## hpowders

Mahler 6 adagio

Mahler 6 final movement


----------



## DiesIraeCX

No way to narrow it down to a couple movements, so I'll pick my favorite movement from some of my favorite symphonies.

- Beethoven 9th, 1st Mvt "Allegro Ma Non Troppo, Un Poco Maestoso" (My all-time favorite symphonic movement)
- Beethoven 7th, 2nd Mvt "Allegretto"
- Beethoven 5th, 1st Mvt "Allegro"
- Beethoven 3rd, 2nd Mvt "Marcia Funebre"
- Beethoven 4th, 2nd Mvt "Adagio"

- Mahler 1st, 1st Mvt "Langsam Schleppend"
- Mahler 2nd, 3rd Mvt "In Ruhig Fließender Bewegung"
- Mahler 4th, 1st Mvt "Bedächtig. Nicht Eilen." or 4th "Sehr Behaglich", tied
- Mahler 5th, 1st Mvt "Trauermarsch"
- Mahler 6th, 3rd Mvt "Andante Moderato" or 1st "Allegro Energico. Ma Non Troppo", tied
- Mahler 9th, 4th Mvt "Adagio. Sehr langsam und noch zurückhaltend"

- Brahms 4th, 1st Mvt "Allegro Non Troppo"
- Brahms 1st, 1st Mvt "Un Poco Sostenuto, Allegro"
- Brahms 3rd, 4th Mvt "Allegro Con Spirito"

- Bruckner 9th, 1st Mvt "Feierlich, Misterioso" (My 2nd all-time favorite symphonic movement)
- Bruckner 8th, 3rd "Adagio: Feierlich langsam; doch nicht schleppend" or 4th Mvt "Feierlich, nicht schnell", tied

- Schubert 8th, 1st Mvt "Allegro Moderato"
- Schubert 9th, 2nd Mvt "Andante Con Moto"

- Mozart 40th, 4th Mvt "Finale: Allegro Assai"
- Mozart 38th, 1st Mvt "Adagio - Allegro"

- Tchaikovsky 4th, 1st Mvt "Andante Sostenuto, Moderato Con Anima, Moderato Assai, Etc."
- Tchaikovsky 6th, 2nd Mvt "Allegro Con Grazia"


----------



## bharbeke

I've got plenty of movements I like, but I only noted one symphonic movement in my notes where one is better than the symphony as a whole:

Mendelssohn's Symphony No. 1, movement 1


----------



## DeepR

Beethoven Symphony No. 3, movement 1. Better than any other symphonic movement by Beethoven, period. I recently listened to all Beethoven symphonies on a plane flight, just in case I missed anything, and I'm still convinced of its absolute greatness.


----------



## scratchgolf

DeepR said:


> Beethoven Symphony No. 3, movement 1. Better than any other symphonic movement by Beethoven, period. I recently listened to all Beethoven symphonies on a plane flight, just in case I missed anything, and I'm still convinced of its absolute greatness.


I was going to say the exact same thing except it's the 2nd movement of Beethoven's 9th. I've still never heard anything like it. The opening movement's of Schubert's 8th and 9th are the closest for me. And the 2nd and 5th of Beethoven's Pastoral.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

Scriabin's 1st, 1st movement
Scriabin's 3rd, 2nd (struggles) and 4th (divine play) movements
David Diamond's 4th, 1st movement
Howard Hanson's 3rd, 1st movement
Howard Hanson's 1st, 1st movement
Russell Thompson's 2nd, 1st movement
Peter Mennin's 5th, 1st and 3rd movements
Copland's 3rd (I think?) - the last movement....you know the one.
Vaughan Williams 5th - Every movement
Brahms' 3rd, 4th movement
Brahms' 4th, 1st, 3rd, and 4th movement.....

*But my favorite motive in any symphony is the major phrygian one i the 1st movement of Bruckner's 6th.*


----------



## hpowders

The fourth movements of:

Brahms Symphony No. 4

Brahms Symphony No. 1


----------



## Markbridge

There are many symphonic movements I deem as excellent on their own, most of which have already been listed (some several times). However, the 2nd & 4th movements to Vaughan-Williams 1st stand out for me. In particular, I think the 4th movement could stand on its own. When the soprano then baritone sing, "Bathe me, O God, in thee, mounting to thee, I and my soul in range of thee. O thou transcendent, Nameless, the fibre and the breath, Light of the light, shedding forth universes, thou center of them", it is truly an emtional moment for me. I have several recordings of it but still refer to Boult (EMI) as the best over all.


----------



## andyadler

Part One of Mahler's Eighth as detonated by Solti, the CSO et al. Veni creator spiritus, indeed.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

When listeners use the term, greatest, which can be expained in quite a few different ways, many, more often than not, construe it as meaning "favorite". So, I'll stick with that conventional assumption. 

The second movement andantes of Brahms' Second, Third and Fourth Symphonies
The second movements of Dvorak's Seventh and Eighth Symphonies
The third movement adagio of Rachmaninoff's Second Symphony


----------



## jim prideaux

Sibelius-5th,final movement
Sibelius-6th,first movement
Sibelius-3rd.first and final movement
Dvorak-3rd,second movement
Dvorak-5th,final movement
Dvorak-6th,first movement
Dvorak-7th,third and fourth movement
Beethoven-7th,second movement
Beethoven-2nd,first movement
Myaskovsky-27th.second movement
Schumann-2nd,final movement
Mendelssohn-4th,first movement
Schubert-5th.first movement
Walton-1st,first movement
Martinu-2nd,second movement
Brahms-3rd,second,third and final movement
Brahms-4th,first and second movement
Rubbra-2nd,first movement
Moeran-first movement
Atterberg-6th,first movement
Tubin-cannot decide!

had tried to ignore this thread but could not so have followed Haydn67's idea that this could well be about 'favourites'....and I know there are bound to be limitations to this list


----------



## jim prideaux

Sibelius-5th,final movement
Sibelius-6th,first movement
Sibelius-3rd.first and final movement
Dvorak-3rd,second movement
Dvorak-5th,final movement
Dvorak-6th,first movement
Dvorak-7th,third and fourth movement
Beethoven-7th,second movement
Beethoven-2nd,first movement
Myaskovsky-27th.second movement
Schumann-2nd,final movement
Mendelssohn-4th,first movement
Schubert-5th.first movement
Walton-1st,first movement
Martinu-2nd,second movement
Brahms-3rd,second,third and final movement
Brahms-4th,first and second movement
Rubbra-2nd,first movement
Moeran-first movement
Atterberg-6th,first movement
Tubin-cannot decide!

had tried to ignore this thread but could not so have followed Haydn67's idea that this could well be about 'favourites'....and I know there are bound to be limitations to this list


----------



## Pat Fairlea

On the spur of the moment, I'll nominate the final movement of Vaughan Williams 3rd. The keening soprano cracks me up.


----------



## DeepR

Third movement of Bruckner's Symphony No. 8.


----------



## hpowders

The Rondo Burleske of Mahler Symphony No. 9 is the greatest single symphonic movement that I know.


----------



## znapschatz

Beethoven *Symphony #3*, second movement - It sends me every time. Every time!

Sibelius *Symphony #2*, finale - While I watched the Selma to Montgomery marchers arrive at the Alabama state capitol, this movement took over my whole head, becoming my background music for the event.

Poulenc; *Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra*, second movement - First time I heard this was on my car radio while driving. I almost lost control and had to pull over to the curb, where I listened to the rest. That was 40 years ago. It still does me.

Ravel; *Daphnes and Chloe*, the whole thing. Very sensual.

Wagner; orchestral music following Brunhilde's immolation from *Gotterdammerung* - a great wrap-up to the epic.

Shostakovich *Symphony #1*, 1st mov't (plus the rest of it) - the thrill of discovering a composer's first full blown work of genius.


----------



## motoboy

I find the Comodo from Mahler 3 to be a great stand-alone movement. I love the whole symphony, but in the Spring and I have limited time, that's the music I go for.


----------



## Baccouri

New World Symphony - 4th Movement Dvorak


----------



## AfterHours

1. Recitative–Allegro ma non tanto: Freude, Tochter aus Elysium!–Prestissimo, Maestoso, Molto prestissimo: Seid umschlungen, Millionen! – Ludwig van Beethoven - Symphony No. 9 in D Minor - 4th Movement (1824) 
2. Andante comodo - Gustav Mahler - Symphony No. 9 in D Major - 1st Movement (1910) 
3. Allegro moderato – Franz Schubert – Symphony No. 8 in B Minor "Unfinished" – 1st Movement (1822) 
4. Adagio – Largo – Adagio – Largo - Dmitri Shostakovich - Symphony No. 15 in A Major – 2nd Movement (1971) 
5. Andante – Allegro ma non troppo – Piu Moto - Franz Schubert - Symphony No. 9 in C Major "The Great" - 1st Movement (1826)


----------



## fireflyinjuly

Vaughan Williams London Symphony - 2nd movement


----------



## Totenfeier

My humble list (from the symphonists and symphonies I know best):

Beethoven #3: I, II
Beethoven #5: I, II
Beethoven #6: The entire blessed thing
Beethoven #7: I, II, IV
Beethoven #9: II, III
Bruckner #6: II, III
Bruckner #7: I, II, III and _maaaybe_ IV
Bruckner #8: The whole blessed, blessed thing
Bruckner #9: I, II, III (no IV for me, thanks)

And now, to my boy, Big Daddy G, General Motors, GM:
Mahler #1: I, III, IV
Mahler #2: Mahler #2
Mahler #3: I, III, VI
Mahler #4: I, II, and especially III, after which I personally press stop
Mahler #5: III, IV (though I really don't think it's all that and a side of fries, as most people seem to), V
Mahler #6: Mahler #6 (though I'm less keen on I)
Mahler #7: I, II, III, IV (press stop again)
Mahler #8: ...no. Not really.
Mahler #9: I, and then yes, the rest too.
Mahler #10: I
DLvDe: _Der einsame im Herbst_ ; _Von der Schoenheit_; _Der Abschied_ (oh, I listen to the whole thing, right enough, but if we're talking _best_ movements - well, facts is facts).


----------



## Heck148

impossible to answer, for me...I can't even designate my greatest symphonies preferences, let alone the individual movements...


----------



## Ralphus

OK, me too. Here goes:

Mozart #25: I
Mozart #29: I
Mozart #41: IV
Beethoven #4: I
Beethoven #5: II
Beethoven #7: I
Schubert #5: I
Schubert #8: I & II
Schumann #1: I
Schumann #3: I
Brahms #1: III
Brahms #2: III
Brahms #3: III
Brahms #4: IV
Dvorak #7: I
Mahler #2: V
Mahler #5: I & IV
Mahler #10: I & V
Sibelius #2: III-IV
Sibelius #3: I
Sibelius #5: III
Nielsen #3: I & II
Nielsen #5: II

I don't know! That'll do. I don't know if I believe myself, though 

[Listening to Nielsen #3 as I type and I adore it so much!]


----------



## Totenfeier

hpowders said:


> The final movement of Mahler's 9th Symphony is devastating. I don't play it too often because it takes me to a place I'd rather not go.


Oh, I have a timeshare condo there. It's particularly lovely in the late fall when the trees are almost dead. :tiphat:


----------



## mtmailey

Here at home i have cds of favorite movements.BEETHOVEN i start with.
SYMPHONY 1-4TH,SYMPHONY 2-4TH ,SYMPHONY 3-4TH,SYMPHONY 4-4TH,SYMPHONY 5-1ST,SYMPHONY 6- LAST MOVEMENT,
SYMPHONY 7-4TH,SYMPHONY 8-4TH & SYMPHONY 9-2ND.


----------



## Anankasmo

My favourite movements are:
Beethoven 9th, 4th movement
Saint-Saens 3rd, Poco Adagio and Maestoso
Beethoven 5th, 1st movement
Beethoven 3rd, Funeral March
Saint-Saens Urbs Romana, Funeral March
Bizet C, 2nd movement


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Sibelius 5th, 3rd mvmnt 
Rachmaninov 2nd, 2nd mvmnt (no, I don't mean the slow 3rd mvmnt)
Beethoven 7th, last mvmnt


----------



## njk345

I mean the music historian in me says the answer probably should be either:

Tchaikovsky 6 - 3rd/4th movement
Beethoven 9 - 4th movement
Mahler 9 - 4th movement

But personally:

(Any of the above, all of which I still quite enjoy)
Mahler 6 - 4th
Mahler 7 - 5th
Mahler 3 - 1st
Shostakovich 7 - 4th
Shostakovich 10 - 1st/4th
Shostakovich 11 - 4th
Shostakovich 9 - 3rd
Bruckner 8 - 4th
Nielsen 5 - 1st
Sibelius 2 - 4th
Rachmaninoff 2 - 3rd
Dvorak 7 - 4th
Tchaikovsky 4 - 4th


----------



## Merl

Changes all the time but currently (off the top of my head):

Beethoven 4/IV
Beethoven 8/I
Beethoven 7/I & III
Beethoven 9/II
Mahler 1/II & iV
Mahler 2/Ii
Mahler 5/I
Mahler 6/I
Mahler 9/II
Tchaikovsky 2/II
Tchaikovsky 5/IV
Dvorak 7/IV
Dvorak 8/IV
Schubert 6/II
Schubert 8/I
Schumann 3/I
Brahms 2/II
Brahms 3/II
Bruckner 4/I
Bruckner 7/II
Shostakovich 5/III
Raff 5/III
Haydn 104/I
Haydn 94/II
Mozart 38/I
Mozart 40/I

More to follow....no doubt


----------



## Merl

Schubert 5/II
Dvorak 9/IV
Beethoven 3/II
Mendelssohn 3/II

Lol


----------



## vis756

DeepR said:


> Beethoven Symphony No. 3, movement 1. Better than any other symphonic movement by Beethoven, period. I recently listened to all Beethoven symphonies on a plane flight, just in case I missed anything, and I'm still convinced of its absolute greatness.


Totally agree. Next for me is 
Beethoven 3:2 (equal first with 3:1), 4:1, 4:2, 9:1 and 9:3
Mahler 2:2, 5:3
Schubert 8:2
Haydn 99:1, 103:1
Berlioz SF:3


----------



## Ethereality

I can't comprehend the vast appreciation in this thread for Dvorak's 9-4 over Mov 1 and 2. I find them easily more impactful and followable. Listen to these moments:

Mov 1 - 



 A novel intensity of theme-building
Mov 2 - 



 * all of 17:57 - 18:40. Stunningly majestic*
Mov 1 - 



 Arguably the best part for me

What is it people personally like more about Mov 4?


----------



## geralmar

Borodin Symphony 2, first movement. (Martinon/London Symphony).


----------



## Valvt

Allan Pettersson's Symphony 9. It is a movement of one hour and 20 minutes long 
The Comissiona recording.


----------



## DeepR

Ethereality said:


> I can't comprehend the vast appreciation in this thread for Dvorak's 9-4 over Mov 1 and 2. I find them easily more impactful and followable. Listen to these moments:
> 
> Mov 1 -
> 
> 
> 
> A novel intensity of theme-building
> Mov 2 -
> 
> 
> 
> * all of 17:57 - 18:40. Stunningly majestic*
> Mov 1 -
> 
> 
> 
> Arguably the best part for me
> 
> What is it people personally like more about Mov 4?


I don't know but I for one enjoy the 3rd movement the most!


----------



## Isaac Blackburn

Certainly for me the top 3 are:

1. Mahler 7 - 1st movement. The clear darkness in this movement separates it from the more disjoint and clouded dark movements such as the 1st movement from the Resurrection. As the culmination of the instrumental middle period, Mahler's scientific voice combines with a seamless weave of form to produce a deeply introverted, mysterious, and intellectual journey so powerful that it is hard to even listen to the rest of the symphony. 

2. Mahler 6 - 4th movement. Compared to the above, this movement is far more illuminated, and reminds one of daylit buildings of great architecture. From the opening rise to the reprisal of the "fate" motif, we are ever made aware of the vastness of this 32-minute Finale. And as the conclusion to the heroic Sixth symphony, it growls with the same savage strength that characterizes the preceding movements. 

3. Mahler 5 - 1st movement. This is a special one for me, and perhaps has a more difficult time objectively defending its position than the other two. It possesses a cosmic power, derived from a descending brass and cello motif in the beginning, that is unmatched by anything else I have heard. In the middle of the piece, this power bursts forth in the pure sublime. And despite being an unconvential opening movement and admittedly lacking development (which is done in the complementing 2nd movement), the trumpet motif and the slow repetitions of the string melody "prepare the mind" and draw us irresistably into the world-spanning emotional journey of the Fifth.

On the other hand, one movement I could never get behind is the 4th in Mahler's 7th.


----------



## Ulfilas

The ones that immediately come into my head are:

Bruckner 8: Finale

Sibelius 5: First movement

Beethoven 3: First movement

Mahler 10: Adagio

Shostakovich 10: First movement


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Bruckner 4 first movement, 6-9 Adagios
Mahler 1 and 2 Finales, 4 Adagio, 6 Finale, all four movements of the 9th
Brahms 1 Finale, 2 second movement, 4 outer movements
Shostakovich 5 Largo
Dvorak 9 Largo
Sibelius 2 second movement, 4 3rd movement, 5 1st movement
Beethoven 3 Funeral March, 9 Finale


----------



## flamencosketches

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Bruckner 4 first movement, 6-9 Adagios
> Mahler 1 and 2 Finales, 4 Adagio, 6 Finale, all four movements of the 9th
> Brahms 1 Finale, 2 second movement, 4 outer movements
> Shostakovich 5 Largo
> Dvorak 9 Largo
> Sibelius 2 second movement, 4 3rd movement, 5 1st movement
> Beethoven 3 Funeral March, 9 Finale


Agreed re: Sibelius 5/1. What a movement.


----------



## leonsm

Mahler 2, V mvt.
Brucker 8, I mvt.
Atteberg 3, III mvt.
Walton 1, I mvt.
Shostakovich 5, IV mtv


----------



## Skilmarilion

One that comes to mind, per composer.

Beethoven 5, II.
Brahms 4, I.
Bruckner 7, II.
Dvořák 8, III.
Glass 9, II.
Haydn 103, III.
Mahler 9, IV.
Martinů 4, III.
Mendelssohn 3, I.
Mozart 25, I.
Nielsen, 3, I.
Pärt 4, I.
Poulenc Sinfonietta, III.
Rachmaninov 2, III.
Raff 3, II.
Rautavaara 7, III.
Shostakovich 5, III.
Sibelius 2, I.
Tchaikovsky 6, I.
Vaughan Williams 5, III.


----------



## sstucky

Shostakovich 10, second movement, by the Czech PO and Ancerl in 1955. One of the greatest marriages of emotion and virtuousity I have ever heard.


----------



## mahlernerd

24 movements for 24 composers:
Schumann 2, mov. 4
Mendelssohn 3, Mov. 1
Borodin 2, mov. 4
Franck, mov. 3
Scriabin 3, 3
Saint-Saëns 3, 2
Hanson 2, 3
Prokofiev 5, 4
Berlioz Symphonie Fant., 4
Ives 4, 4
Schubert 8, 1
Dvorak 9, 4
Haydn 104, 4
RVW 5, 3
Nielsen 3, 1
Mozart 41, 4
Tchaikovsky 6, 1 or 4
Brahms 3, 3
Shostakovich 5, 4
Sibelius 7
Bruckner 8, 4
Mahler 2, 5 or 6, 4


----------



## Strange Magic

I am especially fond of the first movement of the Prokofiev No.3; also the first movement of the Martinů No.1 (plus numerous others, but I thought I'd get these two noted).


----------



## Bill Cooke

So many! I'll try to keep the list short, though. And I'll include only symphonies.

Brahms 4 - 4th movement. Never fails to move me profoundly.
Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique - Witch's Sabbath. Any single movement is a standout.
Mahler 6 - 4th movement. All of the movements in this symphony are extremely powerful, but the final one is earth shattering. 
Mahler 2 - 1st movement. So perfect I sometimes wonder if I need to move on to the rest. (I usually do.)
Shostakovich 10 - 2nd movement. Short, but exhilarating and terrifying.
Shostakovich 6 - 1st movement. So powerful it casts a long shadow over the lighter subsequent movements.
Bax 1 - 1st movement. So menacing and foreboding.
Walton 1 - 1st movement - Blazingly intense. Previn's classic account leaves me breathless. 
Beethoven 7 - 2nd movement - so incredibly poignant. I like it played a little on the slow side to wring out every bit of pathos. 
Prokofiev 5 - last movement. A real foot stomping hackle raiser. 
Korngold - 3rd movement. I love its slow buildups and thick, dreamy atmosphere.
Martinu 1 - 1st movement. So much to love in the symphonies of Martinu. The first movement of the first symphony is a perfect statement of his unique language and style, and a perfect introduction for the curious.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Sgambati: Symphony No. 1, mov II
Raff: Symphony No.3, movIII
Peterson-Berger: Symphony no1: movIII
Taneyev Symphony No4, Mov I
Kalinnikov: Symphony No.1, MovI
Alfven: Symphony No. 3, MovII
BALAKIREV: Symphony 1, MovIII
Berwald: Sinfonie sérieuse, MovI
Blumenfeld Felix symphony, MovIV
Fibich: Symphony No.3, MovIV
Grieg: Symphony in C Minor, MovI
Buttner: Symphony in B Minor MovIV
Glazunov: Symphony No. 6 MovI
Glière: Symphony No. 3 MovI
Ippolitov Ivanov Symphony No. 1 MovI
Noskowski Symphony No.3 MovIV
Reber, Symphonie No 4 MovI
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2, MovIV
d'Indy : Symphonie No2. MovII
Wetz: Symphony No. 3 MovI


----------



## DeepR

Let's say a top 5 for the big names:
Mozart 41 - IV
Beethoven 3 - I
Bruckner 5 - IV
Mahler 2 - V
Sibelius 7

And here's a few movements that I think are great and were not mentioned yet:
Siegmund von Hausegger - Natursymphonie - Mov. IV: Massive, intense and utterly grandiose.
Kurt Atterberg - No. 4 - Mov. II: Sublime, gorgeous!
Mendelssohn - No. 2 - Mov. XIII: So joyful and uplifting, nothing wrong with it!
Scriabin - No. 2 - Mov. III: Magical, only Scriabin (listen to Ashkenazy).


----------



## Long02

Just a few of the top of my head

Mozart - 40 - First Movement
Beethoven - 6 - First Movement
Mahler - 2 - First and Last Movements
Mahler - 5 - First Movement 
Bruckner - 8 - First and Third Movements
Bruckner - 9 - First Movement
Elgar - 1 - First and Last Movements
Tchaikovsky - 6 - First and Last Movements
Sibelius - 2 and 5 - Last Movements


----------



## NLAdriaan

Mahler 3-VI 'Was mir die Liebe erzaehlt'

The 3rd Symphony in its entirety is my special one, an all-encompassing work of heavenly length (which title belongs to this symphony maybe more than to Schubert's ninth). Each movement is a world in itself. And with the Bimm-Bamm chorus, the alt solo and the remote Posthorn solo. But the closing movement of the third will always stand out for me. My most special memory remains Bernard's Haitink's interpretation at the Amsterdam Mahlerfeest 1995, conducting the VPO with its full, lush string sections. The other movements had not been played particularly memorable, but when they started the VIth movement, heaven opened itself. I was lucky to get a hand on the CD-box of this Mahlerfeest, issued for limited circulation in 2006. And even after so many years, my memory proved right. Also the recording is still special.


----------



## sstucky

Barton, Second Piano Concerto, second movement (Weissenberg/Ormandy 1970.) The mysterious modal orchestral theme before the piano enters is one of the most delicious things written in the 20th century.


----------



## sstucky

Sorry, of course I meant Bartok, but I don’t have the typing skills to fix it.


----------



## Oscar South

I wouldn't like to throw around words like 'greatest', but for me it doesn't get much greater than the 2nd movement of Schubert #9.


----------



## Ned Low

The first movement of Beethoven's seventh surpasses everything.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Ned Low said:


> The first movement of Beethoven's seventh surpasses everything.


It's one of my favourites. Its obsession, and variety of treatment, with dactylic rhythm is spellbinding. I can't decide whether I like the 1st or 4th movement of the 7th better, though.


----------



## Ned Low

Couldn't agree more with you. The Adagio of the seventh symphony is unique as well. In my opinion, many of his compositions are great. The second movement of the third symphony, the last movement of the fifth symphony, the scherzo of the monumental ninth. He is the greatset symphonist after all


----------



## Animal the Drummer

The finale of the "Jupiter", the greatest combo of sheer beauty and stellar technique in all of music.


----------



## MarkW

I have not read through the post to know if once answered it, but:

Eroica,1 & 2
Beethoven 9, 1 & 3
Brahms 4, 1 & 4
Mahler 4, 3rd
Mahler 6, finale
Das Lied, Abschied
Mozart 35, 1
Mozart 38, 1
Mozart 41, finale
Tippett 2, 1 & 2


----------



## Pyotr

I never get tired of:
Haydn, 32:3


----------



## ThaNotoriousNIC

Plenty of great options to choose from, so here is my list of some of my favorites in no particular order:

1) Beethoven's Pastoral Symphony (No. 6): All of them
2) Beethoven's Ninth Symphony: Second Movement
3) Beethoven's Fifth Symphony: First and Third Movements
4) Beethoven's Seventh Symphony: Second Movement
5) Brahms' Third Symphony: Third Movement
6) Haydn's Symphony No. 100: Second Movement
7) Haydn's Symphony No. 93: Second Movement
8) Mozart's Symphony No. 41 (Jupiter): Second Movement
9) Mozart's Symphony No. 25: First Movement
10) Tchaikovsky's Fourth Symphony: Final Movement
11) Tchaikovsky's Sixth Symphony (Pathetique): Second and Fourth Movements
12) Dvorak's Eighth Symphony: Final Movement
13) Dvorak's Ninth Symphony (New World): First and Fourth Movements
14) Mahler's Symphony No. 1: Third Movement
15) Mahler's Symphony No. 5: First Movement


----------



## Pat Fairlea

flamencosketches said:


> Agreed re: Sibelius 5/1. What a movement.


Especially given that it's really two movements knitted, welded, and woven into one.
Though I think it's edged out by the last movement of his 6th.


----------



## Strange Magic

As with others, many examples. But a recurring favorite is the first movement of the Brahms 2nd. I also enjoy greatly the first movement of the Prokofiev 3rd and that of the Martinu 1st. So many other choices; where to begin (or end?)


----------



## jim prideaux

Anyone mentioned the central ( ie 2nd ) movement of Myaskovsky's 27th....if not I am!

and the second movement of Martinu's 2nd while I am here!


----------



## Eclectic Al

MarkW said:


> I have not read through the post to know if once answered it, but:
> 
> Eroica,1 & 2
> Beethoven 9, 1 & 3
> Brahms 4, 1 & 4
> Mahler 4, 3rd
> Mahler 6, finale
> Das Lied, Abschied
> Mozart 35, 1
> Mozart 38, 1
> Mozart 41, finale
> Tippett 2, 1 & 2


Tippett 2. I entirely agree. I'm not a particular fan of Tippett but some of his works are great. His 2nd sumphony rarely gets much mention, but I love it.


----------



## Axter

My favourites, in no particular order
Bruckner 7th, 1st Mvmt.
Beethoven 4th, 1st Mvmt.
Beethoven 5th, All Mvmts.
Beethoven 9th, 1st Mvmt.
Mahler 1st, 1st Mvmt.
Mahler 5th, 1st and 4th Mvmt.
Mozart 40th, 1st and 4th Mvmt.
Schubert 8th, 1st Mvmt.


----------



## jim prideaux

4th and final movement of Schumann's 2nd Symphony!

Magnificent!


----------



## Jim Norton

The slow movement of Rachmaninoff's Second Symphony is simply drop-dead beautiful. The last movement of Franck's D Minor Symphony provides a dynamic theme of its own while tying the entire work together by effectively integrating themes from all the preceding movements.


----------



## Olias

Jim Norton said:


> Franck's D Minor Symphony provides a dynamic theme of its own while tying the entire work together by effectively integrating themes from all the preceding movements.


Good choice. LOVE the Franck!


----------



## MusicSybarite

Some movements I consider utterly fantastic, especially slow ones:

*Malcolm Arnold*
Symphony No. 5 - II, IV
Symphony No. 7 - III

*Kurt Atterberg*
Symphony No. 2 - II
Symphony No. 6 - II
Symphony No. 8 - II

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
Symphony No. 3 - I, IV
Symphony No. 5 - I, IV
Symphony No. 7 - I, II, IV

*Arnold Bax*
Symphony No. 1 - II
Symphony No. 3 - III

*Ernest Bloch*
Symphony in C sharp minor - II, IV

*Joly Braga Santos*
Symphony No. 2 - II
Symphony No. 4 - II, IV

*Johannes Brahms*
Symphony No. 3 - IV
Symphony No. 4 - I, IV

*Anton Bruckner*
Symphony No. 5 - II, IV
Symphony No. 7 - I, II
Symphony No. 8 - III, IV
Symphony No. 9 - III

*Alfredo Casella*
Symphony No. 2 - II, IV

*Antonin Dvorak*
Symphony No. 4 - III
Symphony No. 6 - I
Symphony No. 7 - I
Symphony No. 8 - I, IV

*Edward Elgar*
Symphony No. 1 - I, IV
Symphony No. 2 - II, IV

*Alexander Glazunov*
Symphony No. 2 - II
Symphony No. 8 - II

*Reinhold Gliere*
Symphony No. 3 - I, II, IV

*Joseph Haydn*
Symphony No. 49 - I
Symphony No. 83 - I
Symphony No. 101 - II

*Vagn Holmboe*
Symphony No. 3 - II
Symphony No. 6 - I
Symphony No. 8 - IV

*Aram Khachaturian*
Symphony No. 2 - III, IV

*Erich Wolfgang Korngold*
Symphony in F sharp - III

*Leevi Madetoja*
Symphony No. 2 - I, II

*Alberic Magnard*
Symphony No. 2 - II
Symphony No. 4 - IV

*Gustav Mahler*
Symphony No. 2 - I, V
Symphony No. 3 - I, VI
Symphony No. 4 - III
Symphony No. 6 - III (Andante moderato), IV

*Erkki Melartin*
Symphony No. 3 - I, II, IV

*Felix Mendelssohn*
Symphony No. 3 - I, IV

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
Symphony No. 38 - I
Symphony No. 39 - I
Symphony No. 41 - I, IV

*Nikolay Myaskovsky*
Symphony No. 16 - III
Symphony No. 17 - II
Symphony No. 24 - II
Symphony No. 25 - I

*Carl Nielsen*
Symphony No. 3 - I, II, IV
Symphony No. 4 - I, III, IV
Symphony No. 5 - I

*Sergei Prokofiev*
Symphony No. 2 - II
Symphony No. 5 - I, III, IV

*Sergei Rachmaninov*
Symphony No. 1 - IV
Symphony No. 3 - II

*Hans Rott*
Symphony in E major - IV

*Albert Roussel*
Symphony No. 3 - II

*Franz Schmidt*
Symphony No. 2 - II
Symphony No. 4 - I, II

*Franz Schubert*
Symphony No. 8 - I

*Robert Schumann*
Symphony No. 2 - III

*Dmitry Shostakovich*
Symphony No. 4 - III
Symphony No. 5 - III
Symphony No. 8 - III, IV
Symphony No. 11 - II, IV

*Jean Sibelius*
Symphony No. 1 - I, II, IV
Symphony No. 2 - IV
Symphony No. 5 - III

*Sergei Taneyev*
Symphony No. 4 - I, II, IV

*Piotr Ilich Tchaikovsky*
Symphony No. 1 - II
Symphony No. 5 - II
Symphony No. 6 - I, IV

*Eduard Tubin*
Symphony No. 2 - II
Symphony No. 3 - I
Symphony No. 4 - I, III, IV

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
Symphony No. 2 - II
Symphony No. 5 - I, III, IV

*Heitor Villa-Lobos*
Symphony No. 6 - II

*William Walton*
Symphony No. 1 - I
Symphony No. 2 - II


----------



## fbjim

Just bumping this with what remains my favorite symphonic movement- Schubert 9 "The Great" - II (Andante con moto)


Unsettled (not "unsettling") is the word. It paces around restlessly and repetitiously, refusing to settle into any simple emotional narrative or mood. The emotional ambiguity and complexity Schubert managed to wrangle out of such simple themes is amazing.


----------



## Enthusiast

The greatest movement is probably a complete work. Sibelius 7?


----------



## Neo Romanza

I think the _Ninth of January_ movement from Shostakovich's 11th symphony is pretty darn great, especially in the Haitink performance:


----------



## Yabetz

First and second movements of Beethoven's 3rd; the last movements of Bruckner's 5th and 8th; last movements of Mahler's 3rd and 9th; last movement of Sibelius' 5th; and as someone mentioned above, all of the Franck D minor.


----------

